# Colnago's early carbon creations



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thought it might be of interest if we take a look at some of Ernesto's early carbon creations!

Thanks very much for all the email and photos you guys have sent in, very much appreciated!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

tremendous!


----------

